# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  ساحل العاج(كوت ديفوار)VS الكنغو

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*في المباراة الجارية الان بين  ساحل العاج وجمهورية الكنغو و في الدور نصف النهائي لكأس امم افريقيا وحتي الدقيقة 78 من الشوط الثاني ساحل العاج متقدم ب 3 اهداف مقابل هدف لجمهورية الكنغو

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لقد انتهت المباراة بفوز ساحل العاج 3/1 وتأهلت للمباراة النهائية في انتظار الفائز من مباراة المقامة مساء الغد الخميس بين غانا وغينيا الاستوائية المقامة في تمام الساعة الحادية عشر بتوقيت السودان والمنقولة علي القناة السادسة البي ان الرياضية 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبروك للعاجيين ورفاق يايا توريه
*

----------

